# need a good headlamp



## ylhatch (Apr 14, 2010)

whats a good headlamp.going to use it in river running lines


----------



## jonkayak (Apr 14, 2010)

On the cheap - the Colman sold at Wal Mart for $25 - $30 is pretty good. It has three settings, dim, bright, and a red night vision (worthless mode). It really is a pretty decent LED headlamp. If you use it enough thought I would expect to replace it about once a year as the battery compartment is made of stiff plastic that will break with enough battery swaps. That my only complaint on that headlamp. 

Cream of the crop - Petxl Myo at REI. It's $85 but worth every penny. Batteries last forever. Three different power settings, and built like a tank. This is by far the best headlamp I have ever owned. If you buy a Petzl It'll last you years. I have an older Petzl that's around 16 years old and still works fine. 

http://www.rei.com/product/768981


----------



## strange diver (Apr 22, 2010)

Stream light led around $35, I use this at work.  In crawl spaces, attics, in rain and high winds.  It works great and the battery life is very good.


----------



## batoncolle (Apr 23, 2010)

Petzl Tikka XP 2 LED headlamp is what I prefer.  I find it to be a good compromise of decent price ($55), lightweight (3.1 ounces with batteries), and pretty bright at 60 lumens.  http://www.rei.com/product/791313

If you want really bright, then the Petzl Myo recommended above is an excellent choice.


----------



## ldavid008 (Apr 24, 2010)

Energizer at Walmart for $15. There's a similar one that is smaller and a little cheaper, but it's not near as strong. This one is a lot better than my $30 Streamlight.


----------



## ylhatch (Apr 27, 2010)

jonkayak said:


> On the cheap - the Colman sold at Wal Mart for $25 - $30 is pretty good. It has three settings, dim, bright, and a red night vision (worthless mode). It really is a pretty decent LED headlamp. If you use it enough thought I would expect to replace it about once a year as the battery compartment is made of stiff plastic that will break with enough battery swaps. That my only complaint on that headlamp.
> 
> Cream of the crop - Petxl Myo at REI. It's $85 but worth every penny. Batteries last forever. Three different power settings, and built like a tank. This is by far the best headlamp I have ever owned. If you buy a Petzl It'll last you years. I have an older Petzl that's around 16 years old and still works fine.
> 
> http://www.rei.com/product/768981



thanks for the info guys,this is the one i went with


----------

